# brake pressure sensor



## lebowski (Oct 15, 2008)

jus hooked my car up to vag-com for the first time, fault code came up for brakes. i have had a problem with them being too spongy since pads and discs were changed. brakes have been bled twice, once by a mechanic i know and once by the garage by me. they passed an mot but still feel way too spongy. the code is below.

00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure

looked on the fault code list but cant really make sense of it.

anyone had this problem or know what the cause could be?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm sure with the information below a dealer or good independent could fix the problem:

00810
From Ross-Tech Wiki
Jump to: navigation, search
Contents
[hide]

* 1 00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure
o 1.1 00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure: No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
+ 1.1.1 Possible Symptoms
+ 1.1.2 Possible Causes
+ 1.1.3 Possible Solutions
o 1.2 00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure: Implausible Signal
+ 1.2.1 Possible Symptoms
+ 1.2.2 Possible Causes
+ 1.2.3 Possible Solutions
+ 1.2.4 Special Notes

00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure
00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure: No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active

Possible Causes

* Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure Basic Setting lost/not performed

Possible Solutions

* Perform Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure Basic Setting
o See Vehicle specific Diagnostic Procedures for Details

00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure: Implausible Signal
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active

Possible Causes

* Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure faulty

Possible Solutions

* Check/Replace Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure

Special Notes

* In cases where the Sensor for Brake Pressure is part of the Brake Hydraulics Unit, the complete Unit may need to be replaced.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS The link is http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00810 which you may already know.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## lebowski (Oct 15, 2008)

do you think that bleeding the brakes through the abs pump would sort this out?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's one for Hoggy.
I've had the following code with an 'ESP' light for three months.

00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Initially intermittent, and would clear (ESP light went out) after a couple of hours of engine off then went 'hard' and would only clear after overnight (or two) of engine off.

Only fault I noticed was G201 base pressure at 6-8 Bar (ABS block 5) and when over 8 would not reset
('ESP' light remained on) after carrying out the 'zero' ABS Basic Settings field 66 with Login 40168. 
Below 8 Bar 'ESP' light would clear and the reset would carry out ok (above 8bar it said NOT AVAIL) even though the G201 pressure remained hunting (upwards) around 5-8 Bar.

Have changed the Brake Light switch for the sake of a tenner, cleaned the big ABS plug and MAF plug and throttle,
(couple of months ago) all made no difference Can't even see under the Master Cyl so can't get to the G204 sensor.

I wasted £60 at the stealers (WHY DID I BOTHER!) who quoted £750 for a G201 fail (they change both G201 and G214 at £87 each )local VW Audi specialist quoted under £400 and informed it was NOT an MOT fail. (It just passed the MOT- with ESP light on)

This weekend I noticed the ESP light didn't come on until at least 15 even 20 minutes.

Today after three 15-20 min journeys no ESP light.
Both pressures hunt around -0.27 Bar & 0.36 Bar for G201 & G214 resp.

The Basic Settings block 66 works ok though the values don't actually zero but remain at -0.27 & 0.36.

I had a similar issue with a three month (post cat) Lambda sensor fault eventually bringing up the MIL that self cleared?
All I did for that was reset it every time and clean the MAF & throttle and MAF plug.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Too complicated for me.  Think you are going to have no choice but to replace the sensors..
New MIL etc checks on MOT test from April 1 2012

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/ca ... -2012.html

Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and link.

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/ca ... -2012.html

Good to get the official line.

I like this quote,
" you've got until the first MOT renewal date after 1 April 2012 to get it fixed."

That gives me 12 months then to sort the ESP -If it comes back. (The post cat Lambda issue hasn't)


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

If i remember right I got that error after cooking my brakes. Went away when bled my brakes a couple of times. Had to rotate the ABS pump a lot with VAG-COM to get the pedal feel back (all the air out from the system).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The ABS has a closed circuit which needs the pump operating (via Vag-Com) if air has got in there in order to clear it.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

New mandatory test items from 2012

What a bummer but safety first you guys :roll:

or sticky black tape behind the pod :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

